
How remain failed: the inside story of a doomed campaign - tristanj
http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/jul/05/how-remain-failed-inside-story-doomed-campaign
======
Gravityloss
Somehow I expect a lot of this is not acquired by the voters in any way. It's
just internal gambles with little meaning outside, and the arguing people
forming narratives for random events after they have happened.

It also reminds me of lots of tiny associations and clubs. A huge amount of
time is spent on infighting about some public release that nobody then reads.
Politics probably attracts people who love meetings and arguing about
pointless things.

